# Winchester Model 70



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

HEy guys I was in scheels today and noticed a Winchester model 70 .270 gun. I am looking for a new gun to use deer hunting, this gun was in the used gun rack. It looked like it was really taken care of, does anyone out there shoot this gun and what can you tell me about it, do u like it or does it have problems. I really liked the gun and was real tempted to walk out with it, but i thought that i should do a little investigating before I spend $400. Thanks


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

It depends on which Model 70 it is, they have a few different models Does it have a nice scope? I have a model 70 Super Shadow in 270 WSM, and paid 400.00 for it new at Wally world. Scheels had the same used rifle for 379.00 with no scope. It is hard to say if you should buy the gun without knowing which model 70 it is, they range anywhere from $400 to over a $1000.00.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya it's a model 70 super shadow. without a scope


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Then you should go to Wal mart if that is the gun you want, for the same price you will get a 40.00 scope with it.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I should also tell you the 270WSM bullets cost around $20.00 a box. That is something else to consider.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Alrite, thanks for the info.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Last year these guns had a MSRP of $599.99 fitted with a Bushnell scope from the factory. They have the new hybrid push/force feed bolts and are considered good buys by the gun rags, what ever that's worth. I think the advice about checking at WalMart is what I would do.


----------



## AKdakota (Apr 3, 2005)

got a brand new one this year, cept its a lefty model 70, in 7mm rem mag. I love it, I've never shot a lefty bolt until pretty much this year, was mostly limited to lever actions so this is a big difference.

Personally I love mine, I know the .270 is comparable cartridge, so go for it!!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

LOL I love the way you can buy firearms in a supermarket in the US, I hope you guys appreciate that convenience and competitveness of price!

I own a Winchester XTR Model 70 in .223 it is an older gun (built in 1973) but shoots very straight. It is my opinion from the others I have come across that the Model 70 has always been a very nicely built gun, and reliable I have never come across anyone who has bad things to say about it. If its in good nick and a close examination shows its been well looked after, sometimes in life you just have to take a gamble!

Good luck


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a classic sporter in .338 Win.Mag.and it's a great rifle.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just my grandpa one for christmas and i know he loves it. He says that is a great shoting gun and the action is like cherry. you should look around for the best deal (weather it is used or at Wally World ) i think it would be a good investment.
Tyler


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I have had a model 70 .270 for about 7 or 8 years. I have made some long shots with it and have a great amount of confidence in the gun. Only thing is the clips don't feed smooth anymore. Oiled them up really good and didn't have any problems the past hunting season. Still, I have been looking for a couple new clips but haven't been able to find any. Does anyone have any idea where I can look?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many old gun writers called the model 70 the rifleman's rifle, and for good reason. I only have three now, and one is in 270. Jack Oconnor took nearly everything on this continent with it. I had an XTR like Aussie Shooter was talking about and it had the smoothest action of any rifle I have owned. It was in 300 Win Mag and for a light rifle it shot very well.

One thing to keep in mind is people who care for their rifles still ware them out. You could look at some of my rifles and think they just came of the store shelf, while in truth they have four or five thousand rounds through them. A 270 should keep reasonable accuracy for over five thousand rounds, but still it is used.


----------

